# Reptile & Aquatics Expo



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We weren't able to go, I want to hear all about it!!! Did anyone pick up anything new???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I didnt get to go either! I got really sick this morning.. 

My brother and sister had been so annoyed with me. Blah.. 

I'd love to know how it went! Anyone get any photos?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I missed it to, was kinda sad not to go.

I have read both good and bad reviews on the aquatic side of things, the reptiles as always were amazing.

Next time for sure !!


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

I think I might take a trip over there this Sunday. For some reason i get this feeling I'm forgetting something, but barring that nagging unknown, I'll go with my camera and take some shots. I wonder what I'd find there 

(Any requests?)


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, the only business there that was selling fish was one in the far back, selling some small koi.

Everything else. and I mean _everything_, was reptiles - mostly geckos and snakes. I shuddered as I passed the spiders and feeder mice (!) areas.

I was rather disappointed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

extreamly disspointed............ especially for a spring show. Only two tables.. One SW tank and the one in the back that Tam mentioned.

And of course i see these... -again-

http://www.invadingspecies.com/Invaders.cfm?A=Page&PID=23


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah unless they can get more stores/suppliers interested in the show it won't take off. They really need to start contacting Hagen & such companies. They were pretty eager to attend the CAOAC convention last year.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the worst thing was they didnt have as many tables as they did before, live even the small stores. Or even the people who used to have tables with fish before it even was an aquatics show.

I was wondering if there was set up limitations again...


----------

